
Lightning talks from Meeting C++ 2015 - meetingcpp
http://meetingcpp.com/index.php/newsreader/items/meeting-c-2015-all-lightning-talks-are-now-online-at-youtube.html
======
toth
Really cool talk on an implementation of static_if in C++14. I'd suspected
something like it should be possible, but couldn't get it to work right. Great
to have someone figure it out for me :).

Also, cool to see that they are considering adding a version to the language
in C++17. Thought they'd ruled it out. Andrei Alexandrescu has a very nice
talk on how static_if is superior to concepts, this is definitely very nice to
have.

~~~
omaranto
Do you mean "static_if I Had a Hammer" [1]?

[1]
[https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/GoingNative/GoingNative-201...](https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/GoingNative/GoingNative-2012/Static-
If-I-Had-a-Hammer)

~~~
dcarp2
There is an update on that at DConf 2015:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCrVYYlFTrA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCrVYYlFTrA)

------
hitlin37
i attended the conference for the first time this year. very nice and
knowledgeable conference, many more talks will be available in coming weeks as
they announced in closing notes.

------
buildops
Was a great conference and we had a great time speaking (Parallel Computing
strategies by Dori Exterman). Would love to know your feedback.

